# The world is dangereous



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Are we doomed?????


This is one of the most deadly and rarest form of virus around. (Eastern equine encephalitis) They have detected it in Michigan now and an adult has it and they have warned people in 10 counties not to hold gatherings outside around dusk to dark. It kills 30% of people that get it. DO YOU THINK THE PEOPLE WILL LISTEN?????

What is this world coming to?

Art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Morning art, do you have some credible links for this? So we can learn more.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Steve---here is the link. that explains about the EEE virus. It is deadly.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/me...events-after-dusk/ar-BB196uVw?ocid=uxbndlbing


Also known as Triple E, the virus is one of the deadliest mosquito-borne diseases in the United States, with a 33% fatality rate in people who become ill. It leaves many survivors with physical and mental disabilities. It kills 90% of the horses sickened by the virus. So far this year, 22 horses in the 10 counties that are urged to cancel outdoor events have had confirmed cases of the virus.

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Steve---It seems to get worse each year with the monstrous storms and the diseases around the world. I wonder how much longer the earth can take it? If the human race doesn't move to another planet I wonder what will happen here in another 100 to 200 years or more?

Art


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Steve---It seems to get worse each year with the monstrous storms and the diseases around the world. I wonder how much longer the earth can take it? If the human race doesn't move to another planet I wonder what will happen here in another 100 to 200 years or more?
> 
> Art


You are right on target...it seems we just get through one ordeal and then there is another situation just waiting to be thrown in our faces...

And its not just the diseases and illnesses that plague our way of life or the continued severe weather changes that are devastating the planet...there also seems to be a bigger and bigger threat of looming war every where we turn...

Shots fired between China and India this week, and now shots fired between Pakistan and India yesterday, and North Korea restarting their nuclear arsenal program, and the West Philippine Sea/South China Sea conflict involving six different nations, and the ongoing conflict between China and Taiwan and China and Hong Kong, Russia and Turkey...the list goes on and on!

If the human race does not become annihilated by diseases, viruses or other illnesses, or if the planet is not consumed by some horrific natural disaster...some idiot is going to push a button that will change the face of our world as we know it!

#WHAT IS THE WORLD COMING TO...(I miss the good ol' days...)

*Enjoy life today, love the people closest to you and live your life to the fullest because none of us can predict what will happen tomorrow!*


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Statistically - 2019 in The US. One is more likely to die from a lightning strike (20 deaths) than Eastern equine encephalitis (EEE) (19 Deaths).

https://www.cdc.gov/easternequineencephalitis/tech/epi.html

https://www.weather.gov/safety/lightning-fatalities19

Dengue in the PI - 1,607 deaths in 2019. 
EEE in the US - 19 deaths in 2019
Philippines DOH declares dengue epidemic 'over', more than 400K cases reported in 2019 - Outbreak News Today


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Joe,

We already know it is a rare disease so the numbers are low on people being infected. I don't want to take a chance on getting it. They are warning people to stay indoors at night to minimize the chances of getting bitten in certain areas. They even said the ones that don't die from it can have physiological symptoms from it. They names a few states that are known to have this mosquito. Florida is one of the states. I live in Orlando area. I will stay indoors at night most the time.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Life is dangerous, we have a high traffic mortality rate here for the number of vehicles, we have various diseases, poor medical facilities, especially outside of the major cities where many of us are, we have crime and lots of us are retired and the clock is running. We have a pandemic that is not well understood and does not at least now have a vaccine or a reliable cure.

These risk factors would exist anywhere in the world so all you can do is take the reasonable precautions. After that, stop worrying about things beyond your control.

Remember we will not get out of this life alive, so don't take anything too seriously and enjoy whatever time we have.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I would be more worried about the Philippine version JE (Japane Encephalitis) which is endemic.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> ... If the human race doesn't move to another planet I wonder what will happen here in another 100 to 200 years or more? Art


Considering the mess the human race is making of this planet, let’s hope we don’t move to another anytime soon. If earth is a template of how we plan to do things, we shouldn’t wish that on any other planet.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey pagbati

You have a valid point of view. I can see the mess now we would make of Mars if we ever get there. hahahha

art


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

pagbati said:


> Considering the mess the human race is making of this planet, let’s hope we don’t move to another anytime soon. If earth is a template of how we plan to do things, we shouldn’t wish that on any other planet.


Heard someone on the radio the other day say when the first manned Mars mission happens it'll be intercepted by aliens and be told to turn around, don't want you spreading your crap across the universe LOL


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Another one - naegleria fowleri


Texas city declares disaster after brain-eating amoeba found in tap water

Updated on: September 26, 2020 / 3:02 PM / CBS/AP 
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/brain-eating-amoeba-houston-area-tap-water-brazosport-water-authority/

https://www.google.com/search?q=naegleria+fowleri&source=lnms&tbm=nws&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwik8fX8hIjsAhXKR30KHQZ2BEYQ_AUoAnoECB4QBA&biw=1366&bih=626


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Things have changed through the years. When I was a young person I swam in lakes, rivers, streams and ponds. Nobody ever heard of this amoeba problem in those days of the 50's and 60's. Now we ev en have it in our drinking water. It seems chlorine doesn't kill it. 

I can only imagine what it will be like in another 50 to 100 years. I really believe things will only get worse in years to come. I think we will be using nose plugs when we take a shower just to be safe.

art


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey pagbati
> 
> You have a valid point of view. I can see the mess now we would make of Mars if we ever get there. hahahha
> 
> art


Interestingly enough...there was just a documentary special on Cable TV about the first manned mission to Mars and they have already selected several hundreds of young, healthy, qualified people currently scheduled to go in *2023*...with the disclaimer that it is a ONE WAY trip...no way to return back to Earth...so, "IF" they do actually go...they had better be prepared to be successful!!!


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Interestingly enough...there was just a documentary special on Cable TV about the first manned mission to Mars and they have already selected several hundreds of young, healthy, qualified people currently scheduled to go in *2023*...with the disclaimer that it is a ONE WAY trip...no way to return back to Earth...so, "IF" they do actually go...they had better be prepared to be successful!!!


 Sending ONLY men OR only women? :heh:
Otherwice they will get out of space in the bubble after some years...


----------

